# LionChief Set - Bus Wiring to Wall-pack



## JCP (May 5, 2015)

Hello, I recently bought a Lionel Lionchief Pennsylvania Flyer starter set for my 3 year old son and I. It has FasTrack and is powered off a Wall-Pack power supply, with a remote to control the engine.

I am new to model trains and am looking for some help. My question is in regards to running a bus wire with feeders along the way to help distribute even power as I would like to add more track. I do not plan on adding any other trains or accessories at this point, just a rectangular format around a large room. I believe I grasp the concept of running the bus and feeders, but will keep any questions I have on that separate. 

For now my question is how would I add a bus wire to this setup that does not include a transformer, all I have is a wall pack. Do I simply splice the wire coming from the wall pack, before it reaches the jack that connects to the track, and run the bus wire directly from the splice? Or, can I simply just "daisy chain" it starting from the terminal track every few pieces or so? I haven’t been able to find much info on this specify, any advice would be much appreciated.

Hopefully this makes sense.

Best,

Jacob


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Your Buss would connect to your power source where the existing wires from
the track connect. This might entail using a splice near the power source.
You would connect a wire from the buss to the track every 6 feet or so.
Be sure to maintain polarity so that The same wire always feeds only
the center rail, and the other always feeds the 2 outside rails.

Do you have a special device that connects the wire to the track
or will you solder the wire directly to the rails?

Don


----------



## JCP (May 5, 2015)

The existing wires from the wall pack connect to the track underneath by what looks like some sort of spade connectors. Now theres another "tab" on this same connection that looks like I could attach a spade to start the buss? Probably best if I just take a pic of it when I get home.

I was thinking Suitcase clips (quick slice connectors) to connect the feeders to the buss, but haven't fully thought out how I'd connect the feeders to the track yet. In my research, I did see some connectors that other folks used, vs soldering.

I'm thinking 14 or 16 stranded bus wire with 18 feeders?

Thanks for your feedback


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can just splice to the wires and run your bus from the there. I'd use #16, plenty for the task. #18 feeders are also fine. Just make sure to keep the polarity the same for all connections. 

You can use .110" push-on connectors, they're available from many sources, I buy mine at Digikey.


----------



## JCP (May 5, 2015)

Great, thanks. I think I'm clear now. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

A lot of the modellers do use the suitcase connectors.
They can make things easier and neater.

Don


----------



## JCP (May 5, 2015)

Thanks Don, I'm going to stop by a local electronics store on my way home, if they don't have, I see some smaller packs of suitcase connectors as well as the .110 push-ons for cheap online. 

If all goes well with this seemingly simple procedure, I plan on getting a bit more serious with an HO Scale Layout when my son is a bit older. Just getting my feet wet with this starter set has been a blast for both my son and I.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You can buy them in various sizes at Home Depot or Lowes.

Don


----------

